# post effect after the sig?



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

When they did the sigmoidscopy, the air blown caused tremendous cramping under my left breast.Had gas (flatulence) all day and after lunch, round 3 p.m. had a completely evacuated b.m. (I no longer get p.m. b.m.'s)After effect of the sigmoidscope or of the two Fleet's I had to use that a.m.?


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Joan: I've taken enemas on occasion that were still "working" several hours after thinking I was empty. Squeezing two Fleets in your bottom may affect you the same way. The saline is pretty strong in those little squeeze bottles. I don't like them much. Warm water with a little bicarb of soda added (works wonders when I'm feeling bloated low down) works just fine for me, and without the burning.I've had two sigs in the past two years. One had little after-effects except some soreness, but the other had me doubled over for hours from the air, and I couldn't get it out. That's when the nurse in my GI doc's office suggested an enema with baking soda, and it actually worked for me.Whether the sig itself caused your b.m., maybe. It is an invasive procedure. Hugs, Vicki


----------

